# The Changing of The Queen's Life Guard



## -Oy- (Feb 26, 2019)

Horse Guard's Parade and The Mall, London. 

Read all about this ceremony here...

https://changing-guard.com/queens-life-guard.html

This was the "Long Guard" as The Queen was in residence.

1.






2.





3.




4.




5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 26, 2019)

Great photos. the man in the 2nd photo is different than the one in the 6th. Do they have more than one white horse? Or switch riders? The last photo made me laugh. The man in the truck doesn't look to happy.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2019)

Very  good  show   OY.  Thanks  for providing us  with a chance  to  see  what we'd  normally
                    miss.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Great photos. the man in the 2nd photo is different than the one in the 6th. Do they have more than one white horse? Or switch riders? The last photo made me laugh. The man in the truck doesn't look to happy.



Definitely two different horses and riders. The outfits are different on the rest of the guard as well, so one must be the outgoing guard group, and the other is the incoming new group. 
The first grey (white) horse has a lot of nicks on his neck, his hooves and mane are different from the second grey horse, too. 
I am surprised that they are not better groomed and clipped, since they are the Queen’s guard, even if it is more decoration than usefulness nowadays. 

Totally beautiful photos, OY, and I loved looking at them !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Oh, they are beautiful to see!


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks folks 



Happyflowerlady said:


> Definitely two different horses and riders. The outfits are different on the rest of the guard as well, so one must be the outgoing guard group, and the other is the incoming new group.



You got it!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 27, 2019)

What camera and lens are you shooting with? I still use an 'old-fashioned' 35mil, but have no eye so my pics look like anyone else's, and probably not that good. Do you use manual setting, or auto?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 14, 2019)

Terrific photos, wonderful clarity. I would give my eye-teeth to see it in person.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 14, 2019)

Excellent photos. The Brits do pageantry so very well.
We don't do very much of it in OZ and nowhere near as gracefully.


----------

